# What attracts you the most when visiting other cities?



## HD (Sep 17, 2003)

the meat market


----------



## Assemblage23 (Jan 6, 2008)

Many things attract me: Modern/Historic Architechture, Skyscrapers, Infrastructure. Multiculturalism, Vibrancy, Urbanity.

I also love Metros...If a city doesn't have it, then it doesn't appeal me that much.


----------



## ace4 (Dec 12, 2006)

I'm most interested in historical architecture, that's what i'd see first of all. in addition, i'd like to eat local cuisines, those that are mostly eaten by residents on a daily basis. finally, i'm also interested in daily life activities of the residents of the city, such as using their public transport, eating their daily meal, congregate in specific favourite areas where many locals often go... of course not to forget that i really like a city that have a vibrant night life showing the hustle and bustle of a busy life (such as food availability 24 hours, night bazaar, night market, etc.)...:cheers1:


----------



## Skyprince (May 2, 2006)

ace4 said:


> I'm most interested in historical architecture, that's what i'd see first of all. in addition, i'd like to eat local cuisines, those that are mostly eaten by residents on a daily basis. finally, i'm also interested in daily life activities of the residents of the city, such as using their public transport, eating their daily meal, congregate in specific favourite areas where many locals often go... of course not to forget that i really like a city that have a vibrant night life showing the hustle and bustle of a busy life (such as food availability 24 hours, night bazaar, night market, etc.)...:cheers1:


Lol exactly like miiii... but the historical architecture is not my main priority actually..


----------



## ace4 (Dec 12, 2006)

^^
i see... that's a good thing  i don't know but somehow i have very much interest in historical architecture, anywhere that i visit (that's why maybe you can see many old buildings in my travelpics). it feels like going back in time when seeing them... but anyway what is your main priority then?


----------



## Skyprince (May 2, 2006)

ace4 said:


> ^^
> i see... that's a good thing  i don't know but somehow i have very much interest in historical architecture, anywhere that i visit (that's why maybe you can see many old buildings in my travelpics). it feels like going back in time when seeing them... but anyway what is your main priority then?


Lol I thought u refer to those "postcard" historical landmarks I really have no intersts at all of 'em but if ya refer to those typical old shophouses and residential buildings in a country that means i am also with u . My main priority is to see the typical daily life of the ppl.


----------



## timmy- brissy (Aug 28, 2007)

Architecture,Culture,Weather and Nature.If a country doesn't have much natural beauty then im not going their.Also animals so Africa and Australia rate very high in my books as they have plenty of animals.


----------



## henry hill (Feb 12, 2008)

I'm most interested in historical architecture. What you are choosing, is after all a matter of the destination. The matter of the taste, upbringings. 

I am greeting.


----------



## LtBk (Jul 27, 2004)

All of the above except for malls.


----------

